
Acting DHS Secretary Kevin McAleenan Just Resigned - ghoo
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/10/11/20905033/acting-dhs-secretary-kevin-mcaleenan-resigned-border
======
jetti
I would just like to point out that this article is from October 11th 2019.
The title may want to be changed to indicate that he didn't just resigned but
resigned two months ago.

